# taschenrechner mit vb



## computers (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, ich hab folgendes problem:

ich muss versuchen einen taschenrechner mit visual basic zu programmieren und meine visual basic kenntnisse sind noch nicht so berauschend.

kann mir vielleicht mal jemand mit einem beispielcode oder pap behilflich sein? das wäre sehr nett!

danke schon mal im voraus!
steffen


----------



## DrSoong (21. Oktober 2003)

Hier hast du ein komentiertes Exemplar:
http://www.activevb-archiv.de/cgi-bin/upload/download.pl?id=786


Der Doc!


----------



## computers (21. Oktober 2003)

ja, aber soweit, dass ich zwei rechenoperatoren berechnen konnte, war ich auch schon. Versuch mal nacheinander drei Zahlen zu berechnen. Das geht nicht. Brauche da irgendwie ein anderes Beispiel. aber trotzdem danke natürlich


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Oktober 2003)

Mein Tutorial 

Das hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal gemacht. Ob du allerdings drei Rechenoperatoren berechnen kannst weiss ich nicht mehr. Probiers einfach mal aus.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## tuxracer (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab schon lang nix solches mehr gemacht, aber von der Theorie musst Du Dir das so vorstellen, Du musst im Prinzip, einen "eigenen Tastaturpuffer" machen, der Dir bei Betätigung der Entertaste die Eingaben in  Zahlen(welche Du dann in Variablen ablegst, und  Operatoren(die Du ebenfalls in Variablen ablegst),

Anhand der reihenfolge der Zahlvariablen erkennst Du zuerst mal die reihenfolge der Eingabe, die Reihenfolge der Operatoren musst Du auf Grund der Rechenregeln in dein Progi integrieren.

wenn Du "nur" einen Rechner mit Grundoperationen +-*/ brauchst, sollte das auf diese Weise gut realisierbar sein.

wenn Du nur + und - bräuchtest, dann wäre es noch einfacher, dann brauchst Du gar keine Operatorvariablen, sondern dann musst Du nur so machen, dass jedesmal wenn Du + oder - drückst, das Ergebnis in einer zwischenvariabel landet, aber gleich auch ausgegeben wird

als Beispiel 

9+8+ 

wie das gemeint ist, ist folgendes

über input holst Du Dir in ner endlosschleife mit ner Abbruchbedingung auf ENTER die Zahl rein, als Variable z.B. a die wird aber nun sofort in zw wieder gespeichert

count = 0
do 
input a 
if operator =chr$(Wert für -) then zw=zw -a 
if operator =chr$(Wert für +)then zw=zw+a
if operator =chr$(wert für ENTER) then exit do
if count=0 then count =1: zw=a
print zw
input operator

loop

so ungefähr sollte ein Rechner für x beliebige Anzahl werte funktionieren, wenn + und - genügt


----------



## ANI (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo computersteffen,

hab selber mal ein Versuch gestartet, aber nicht zu Ende gemacht.

Beispiel liegt als Zip vor.

Probier es mal aus.

ANI


----------

